# Fuck you, Barry Bonds (Cubs 12, Giants 1)



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2007)

Saw the interview with him after my boys the Chicago Cubs handed the SF Giants' collective ass to them today. 

What an asshole. As if he doesn't look bad enough already with steroids, he has the attitude of some 18 year old immature thug. 

The MLB shouldn't give him the record for home runs, since he's obviously a cheater. 

Besides, he won't hold the record for most home runs even after beating Aaron's record. 

This guy does.


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a feeling that Alex Rodriguez might break it.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I have a feeling that Alex Rodriguez might break it.



At least Rodriguez isn't nearly the douchebag Bonds is.


----------



## Drew (Jul 18, 2007)

Jeff said:


> At least Rodriguez isn't nearly the douchebag Bonds is.



False. I refer you to the World Series slapping incident. 

Word is the Sox are interested in him when his Yankees contract runs up. I'm disgusted, though to be fair the Yankees don't like him much either.  

Anyway, Bonds has been slumping for about a month now four home runs shy of Hank Aaron's record, hitless. You sort of feel like there IS a god.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 18, 2007)

Drew said:


> False. I refer you to the World Series slapping incident.
> 
> Word is the Sox are interested in him when his Yankees contract runs up. I'm disgusted, though to be fair the Yankees don't like him much either.
> 
> Anyway, Bonds has been slumping for about a month now four home runs shy of Hank Aaron's record, hitless. You sort of feel like there IS a god.



Ah, good point. They're both douchebags.


----------



## Lee (Jul 18, 2007)

And him yelling in the ear of the Blue Jays third baseman a couple of months ago, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 18, 2007)

> Japan League baseball fields are shorter than Major League fields.



Sadaharu Oh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Sadaharu Oh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I still think he deserves more credit than Bonds does.


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> False. I refer you to the World Series slapping incident.
> 
> Word is the Sox are interested in him when his Yankees contract runs up. I'm disgusted, though to be fair the Yankees don't like him much either.
> 
> Anyway, Bonds has been slumping for about a month now four home runs shy of Hank Aaron's record, hitless. You sort of feel like there IS a god.



I hope the bastard tears his rotator cuff and gets sidelined forever before he can beat that record. I'd like to see at least one record remain in the hands of a true sportsman and gentleman.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> I hope the bastard tears his rotator cuff and gets sidelined forever before he can beat that record. I'd like to see at least one record remain in the hands of a true sportsman and gentleman.




Tru dat. He doesn't deserve shit, and it's sad that MLB is letting this behavior and steroid use go.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 24, 2007)

noodles said:


> I'd like to see at least one record remain in the hands of a true sportsman and gentleman.



 



Jeff said:


> Tru dat. He doesn't deserve shit, and it's sad that MLB is letting this behavior and steroid use go.



This is beyond comprehension.
Wtf are they doing?


----------



## Jeff (Jul 24, 2007)

playstopause said:


> This is beyond comprehension.
> Wtf are they doing?



Fuck if I know. I have no respect for MLB anymore, if they're not going to say "Fuck you Barry, you don't officially hold the record because you're a 'roid pumping pimple-faced tiny testicled asshole."

Or something to that effect.


----------



## Open Wounds (Aug 7, 2007)

no jeff fuck you. 755 baby


----------



## XEN (Aug 7, 2007)

/\ 

Uncalled for? Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Open Wounds (Aug 7, 2007)

urklvt said:


> /\
> 
> Uncalled for? Yeah, I think so.



no way. why does everyone need to bad mouth bonds?

yeah so what, hes a steroid taking winey crybaby. i dont care. he makes baseball fun to watch whether everyone is wondering whether he will hit another home run or if he will die of a heart attack chasing balls in left field. my point is if you dont want people to swear at you, then dont swear at other people...


----------



## XEN (Aug 7, 2007)

Open Wounds said:


> no way. why does everyone need to bad mouth bonds?
> 
> yeah so what, hes a steroid taking winey crybaby. i dont care. he makes baseball fun to watch whether everyone is wondering whether he will hit another home run or if he will die of a heart attack chasing balls in left field. my point is if you dont want people to swear at you, then dont swear at other people...



Not everyone bad mouths bonds. Case in point, I could give a rat's ass if he hit 20,000 home runs or if he's so pumped up on steroids that he could out bench press God. I really don't give a flying fuck about baseball, period. But what I do get fired up about is when my friends get assaulted without cause. Jeff didn't swear at you. Yours was a personal offense to Jeff not a defense of Bonds. If it's so important to you then have Barry register here and defend himself, but keep the personal assaults to yourself.


----------



## okfinelasttime (Aug 7, 2007)

first off, there was no personal attack going on. i dont even know jeff at all. secondly, jeff and everyone else who joined in had an opinion and voiced it. and i have my opinion. its a 2 way street and it wasent anything personal so please drop the attitude and calm down. 

metal ken: seriously i have a TON of respect for you and all the moderaters here at sevenstring.org but a ban was not necessary, im sorry if you felt i was personally attacking anyone in these threads but as i earlier clarified i was not.


----------



## XEN (Aug 7, 2007)

kthxbye


----------



## playstopause (Aug 7, 2007)

I think that half the crowd booing Bonds when he hit that last home run says a lot.
At least half the fans are disgusted.

Imo, Bonds isn't gonna be remembered as a great player.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 7, 2007)

okfinelasttime said:


> first off, there was no personal attack going on. i dont even know jeff at all. secondly, jeff and everyone else who joined in had an opinion and voiced it. and i have my opinion. its a 2 way street and it wasent anything personal so please drop the attitude and calm down.
> 
> metal ken: seriously i have a TON of respect for you and all the moderaters here at sevenstring.org but a ban was not necessary, im sorry if you felt i was personally attacking anyone in these threads but as i earlier clarified i was not.




WOW... dude they have banned you on another account/IP so you come back with a new account to keep bitching? They banned you for a reason... you post garbage all over the threads in this forum. I can't tell you how many insulting and idiotic threads I ran through in the past hour with your name (Open Wounds) all over them. Go away for good man, no one wants your childish posting here!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 7, 2007)

ya know, im not a big mlb fan, but the way i see it is, theres no proof bonds did steroids, i'm sure he did/does, but its baseballs responsibility to find that out, i mean, like, they cant drug test him? reguardless, he's still innocent, no one ever caught him yet, so hes legitimate in my opinion and he did hit all those homers in real official games. also, i'm bettin tons of the players are on steroids and they still arnt that good, besides, bonds will pay for it later on in his life if he is doing them


----------



## spinecast213 (Aug 8, 2007)

bonds has never failed a drug test, besides, when shawn merriman DID fail a drug test last year, not only did no one care, but he MADE IT TO THE PRO BOWL!!! just goes to show the hypocrisy in sports


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Not everyone bad mouths bonds. Case in point, I could give a rat's ass if he hit 20,000 home runs or if he's so pumped up on steroids that he could out bench press God. I really don't give a flying fuck about baseball, period. But what I do get fired up about is when my friends get assaulted without cause. Jeff didn't swear at you. Yours was a personal offense to Jeff not a defense of Bonds. If it's so important to you then have Barry register here and defend himself, but keep the personal assaults to yourself.



Much appreciated bro. Open Wounds was a classic troll, in every thread I saw him participate in. Justice is served!


----------



## XEN (Aug 8, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Much appreciated bro. Open Wounds was a classic troll, in every thread I saw him participate in. Justice is served!



Yeah, he was quite active that day. It always cracks me up to see someone with about 20-30 posts dishing out attitude to people with thousands of them. That's like trying to dig up your neighbor's yard. I mean WTF???


----------

